# rifle shell display



## Ben H (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey all,

I came across the shell casings from my dads funeral and thought it would be kinda cool to display them, maybe just 6 or 7. Not all 21 where found out of the grass.

I'm thinking like a tappered bed for them to lay in, I'm not real sure.

Any thoughts ol' wise one's.


----------



## weirdbeard (Mar 31, 2008)

You could also place them upside down on small dowels placed evenly or at random angles. 
Was your dad a cop or something? 
I am sorry.
Dieing is as natural as living, but when its your loved one it does not seem that way.


----------



## Ben H (Oct 26, 2007)

No, he was in the Air Force as a young man. We he died i thought it would be nice to have the 21 gun and all. 

I was also thinking of combining his flag and shells, but really can't come up with anything.


----------



## Rick Cichon (Mar 24, 2008)

Ben,
Sorry about your dad. Here's an idea I have.Make the triangular frame as normal but add on to the bottom a rectangular piece large enough for the seven shells,any medals,ribbons or awards.Sometimes the flag comes with a letter stating when and where it was flown.Air Force color is blue so put some blue felt as a background.Don't forget unit insignias.Just some ideas.Good luck and let us see what you come up with. Rick


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Ben, what about something like this?


----------



## Ben H (Oct 26, 2007)

That might work, with a little twist of my own.


----------

